# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola post to beam installation

## icedtea229

Hi everyone, longtime lurker but first post here. Keen to hear your thoughts. I had a flat roof Colorbond pergola installed over the week and the installer has put the post to the beam like the below images (sorry if some images appear upside down - not sure why they've uploaded like that):   
I've looked at a fair few pergolas and haven't seen the post installed this way before. To be honest, it doesn't look great. Is this standard?

----------


## phild01

Welcome to the forum but please use this site's image uploader for your pics.

----------


## icedtea229

Ah sorry phild01! Fixed now  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

IME the post should be cut to the inside of the beams, as attached

----------


## Whitey66

I agree with r3novator. That looks very shoddy and non professional to me, did the guy who did it wear a blue and white apron?
Have you paid him yet?
The fact that you've gone to the trouble of posting it on here tells me that you're not happy with it, was he a licenced tradesman?

----------


## icedtea229

Yeah Im not happy with it. My builder hired him and I havent completely paid for the job. The installer has a metal fabricator licence but I had a gut feel the job was shoddy. I would like him to re-do it but wanted to check that I wasnt crazy haha

----------


## Whitey66

> Yeah I’m not happy with it. My builder hired him and I haven’t completely paid for the job. The installer has a metal fabricator licence but I had a gut feel the job was shoddy. I would like him to re-do it but wanted to check that I wasn’t crazy haha

   You're definitely not crazy, if you "were" crazy you would have paid for the job "before" it was finished and you decided you were not happy with it  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Jon

The downpipe pop on the underside of the gutter rather than fitted inside is also showing a lack of care and pride.

----------


## Bros

That bloke looks like he is using my tin snips. I never thought Tek screws would be good enough for such thin sheet.

----------


## icedtea229

> That bloke looks like he is using my tin snips. I never thought Tek screws would be good enough for such thin sheet.

  What do you mean by using your tin snips Bros? Ive asked for the screws to be replaced by prepainted screws to match the Colorbond colour. Took a bit of arguing though because the installer said painting them would be better which I think is bs.

----------


## phild01

So are those tek screws all that hold the roofing down. It all looks so flimsy, was it an engineered product?

----------


## Bros

> What do you mean by using your tin snips Bros?

  They don't cut properly as they are worn out, look at the jagged edge   

> I’ve asked for the screws to be replaced by prepainted screws to match the Colorbond colour. Took a bit of arguing though because the installer said painting them would be better which I think is bs.

  I would have thought pop rivets would be the go on such thin metal.

----------


## icedtea229

> So are those tek screws all that hold the roofing down. It all looks so flimsy, was it an engineered product?

  These are the screws that hold the roofing down. My builder spoke with the installer on the requirements so I hope it was engineered.     

> They don't cut properly as they are worn out, look at the jagged edge   
> I would have thought pop rivets would be the go on such thin metal.

  I noticed that too and was wondering why it was so jagged and pointed it out to  the builder too.

----------

